# HOLLYWOOD has a HOME



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the world of HOLLYWOOD, our 13 day old squeaker. HE IS BEAUTIFUL and HUGE for his age. He aquired his name because he was recovered at HOLLYWOOD VIDEO (local video rental store) Hence, the name HOLLYWOOD. 

Im only guessing of course his age to be at about 13 days, maybe older, I just think he is so big. 

Its only his first day in our home, and he didnt eat very well this morning. Im sure he will be starving by the time I get there to do a second feeding, so Im in hopes that he will be HUNGRY HOLLYWOOD. I have already taken hundreds of photos to show him off, but after being up until 1 am, and doing a 4 am feeding, and again trying at 6am... I was too exhaused to gather all my stuff and get it to work to upload. 

Pictures will come soon enough!~ He is beautiful! I miss my Baby Goose so much, and I found myself looking through all his photos last night comparing them to eachother. 

HOLLYWOOD is much darker, his skin is dark, his feet are black, where Baby Goose has pink/red feet and his beak was brown with white on the top... Hollywoods is all black. 

What a cutie!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Where did Hollywood come from? (and don't say "an egg")!

That is a name I was reserving for my next woodpigeon rescue!

Looking forward to the pics.

Cynthia


----------



## Baby Goose (Oct 10, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD came from a HOLLYWOOD VIDEO store, who tends to have pigeons nest in their neon signs. We are friends with most of the clerks there, and they know all of our pets as we load them all up to take a ride to the Video store and get icecream at McDonalds for them... 
I guess that it is very common for more than a few babies to be in the grassy bushes or even on the pavement. They feel that they either fall or are pushed from the neon lighted signs as there ledges arent real balanced. As a matter of fact, I saw two eggs broken on the pavement when we went to pick him up. There are about 10 grown birds hanging out on the rooftoop, however it sounds like the store owner/manager is trying to get ahold of someone that rids places of pigeons. I left my name and number and am expecting perhaps more depending on the situation. I dont know what people that get rid of pigeons do, but I asked if they would please call me for any type of rescue needs in the future.

HOLLYWOOD wasnt ready to be from the nest, his legs are wobbly, and he crouches most the time. I have seen him stand and stretch and ther are not feathers behind his neck at all, nor under his body.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Can't wait to see the pics of this little darling.
I hope the manager of the store will find a humane way to remove the birds. Sounds like they are not safe there anyways, at least the eggs/babies are not.
Congratulations on the new baby.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hollywood is a great name. What are you feeding him?

pics...please...

I would actively pursue the video place in regards to their "ridding" the birds from the area. They usually will opt to poison, so I would certainly see what you can do about removing the birds first. It doesn't sound like a good place for them to nest anyway, perhaps they can "pigeon proof" the area where they nest, in a pigeon friendly manner, like using hardware cloth or something.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh dear, that is such a worry always.

There is a derelict building opposite the office where I used to work and it is going to be demoloshed, but I don't know when. I have been watching it for a couple of years now trying to ensure that if there are any nests with young in them they won;t be harmed but passed to me. But my asking doesn't ensure that they will be compassionate.

Cynthia


----------

